
MIT Researcher Proposes Rights for Robots - iamwil
http://www.escapistmagazine.com/news/view/119440-MIT-Researcher-Proposes-Rights-for-Robots
======
samstave
While I think this is interesting, we can't even protect rights for humans.
Thus I couldn't give a shit about rights for robots.

Wait until robots are used for crime. I can't wait until the day when someone
uses robots to rob a bank and see how the moronic political system reacts.

We wonder why the future is portrayed as some cyberpunk dystopia; because
technology advances at a far greater pace than the intelligence of our
outdated, shitty political system.

Technology is supposed to enable us, but politics is designed to control us.
They are diametrically opposed.

Also wait until some (non-government) agent uses robots to do real terrorist
acts (like attack some government facility)

No, robot rights will be a joke for a long time. In fact we will have legal
limits on the features civilian robots are allowed to have once these
scenarios become reality.

